# Series 1 DirecTiVo Upgraded drive to an even more upgraded drive



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

After looking for the latest, up-to-date information, I'm still quite stumped. I have a Philips DSR6000 with an upgraded 160GB drive from the stock 40GB Maxtor. I used 25xtreme and superzap's 2.5.2 upgrade and I use a cachecard. It does not have a lba48 aware kernel, just the one that came with 2.5.2. I did this in 2009. Now I want to upgrade it to a 750GB or larger drive. The question is, do I use a Seagate DB35 750GB PATA drive or a larger SATA drive with PATA to SATA adapter, and what would be the largest drive I could use and what would be a proper swap partition size?

Secondly, I will be using MFSLive 1.4 CD. I want to take the 160GB drive and copy everything, including season passes and recordings to the new drive and expand it to the largest it could be. On the MFSLive tutorial under Series 1 single drive to single drive, it says for an already upgraded drive:



> Option 1.3 To copy everything from expanded Tivo drive to another bigger drive. If you get "Backup target not large enough" error, chances are, you need this option.


 It redirects to the forum which you need an account, and registration is disabled. So what is this option?

And thirdly, once I figure out this option and copy the drive, I just use tpip to insert the 2.5.2 LBA48 aware kernel and things should magically work when I power up my DSR6000? I found a place that offers such a kernel that has the PC IDE controller drivers removed, prints dmesg bootup to the serial port (probably at 9600 baud, even though 25xtreme sets it to 115200), and a few other neat things.

And, to resurrect my Philips HDR112 Series 1 Standalone, I want to upgrade it to the 160GB I'll take out of my DirecTiVo. It's stock Maxtor drive is still working well, but it's loud, and low capacity. I assume I should just use option 1.2 on the MFSLive tutorial:



> Option 1.2 To copy everything from original size Tivo drive to another and expand capacity:
> 
> backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd


It's hacked, and I've found a way to remultiplex mpeg2 video into what can be transferred to the Series 1 SA. It must be mpeg2 video at NTSC framerate (film framerate makes the picture "jump" on my DSR6000) and the audio must be in mp2. This isn't "extracting" which isn't allowed on this forum, so I would assume talk about this is not against the rules. I can do this on the DirecTiVo as well, and store movies and documentaries that I like to watch in Now Playing. What else can you use a Series 1 SA for if you don't have analog cable and no analog over-the-air?

Thanks.


----------



## alijutt8 (May 17, 2012)

nice information sata is latest drive then pata i want to connect pata drive in my computer butt my system cannot detect pata drive what i do?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

alijutt8 said:


> nice information sata is latest drive then pata i want to connect pata drive in my computer butt my system cannot detect pata drive what i do?


Buy a cheap USB to IDE (PATA) adapter cable. That's what I use for all Tivo drive re-imaging. WinMFS and WinTools should recognize the drive connected to the USB port.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

emuman100 said:


> After looking for the latest, up-to-date information, I'm still quite stumped. I have a Philips DSR6000 with an upgraded 160GB drive from the stock 40GB Maxtor. I used 25xtreme and superzap's 2.5.2 upgrade and I use a cachecard. It does not have a lba48 aware kernel, just the one that came with 2.5.2. I did this in 2009. Now I want to upgrade it to a 750GB or larger drive. The question is, do I use a Seagate DB35 750GB PATA drive or a larger SATA drive with PATA to SATA adapter, and what would be the largest drive I could use and what would be a proper swap partition size?
> 
> Secondly, I will be using MFSLive 1.4 CD. I want to take the 160GB drive and copy everything, including season passes and recordings to the new drive and expand it to the largest it could be. On the MFSLive tutorial under Series 1 single drive to single drive, it says for an already upgraded drive:
> 
> ...


If you're using a drive larger than 137GB in a Series 1, and using all of the space on it, you have an LBA48 aware kernel.

If you do not have an LBA48 aware kernel, then you aren't accessing all 160GB.

Hook that drive to a computer, boot with the MFS Live cd, then, assuming that's the only drive attached, or at least the only PATA/IDE (i.e., non-SATA), do

pdisk -l /dev/hda

and see what you've got in the way of partitions and how big the total of their sizes is.

After we know that, we'll better know how to proceed.

In the meantime, if this link is still any good

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/downloads/BOOTCD/ptvlba48-4.04.iso.zip

download it and burn yourself a copy.

(I'm assuming you have a PC motherboard with PATA/IDE controllers. That cd is too old to speak SATA)

It has copykern on it.

copykern is what you use to patch Series 1 partitions to make them LBA48 aware if they aren't already.

You'll need it for the HDR112, but first you need to make sure that HDR112 has been updated to version 3.0 of the S1 standalone software.

If yoiu have not already done so, you need to go read the SATA adapter thread and learn the easy way from those of us who learned the hard way.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

short version, S1s require a Marvell chipset based adapter.

The cheapest one available seems to currently be in stock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119257

For some reason you can't use a WD Caviar Blue, SATA or PATA, in an S1, at least not the standalones, and that probably means not in the satellite versions as well.

They work fine in later model TiVos, but S1s are very finicky about drives and adapters.

If you use a Caviar Green, you need to educate yourself about Intellipark and using wdidle3 to adjust or disable it.

I don't know if the satellite S1s can use two drives like the regular S1s can or not.

The regular S1s can use up to 1TB per drive, so you can't use one 2TB drive in that HDR112, but you can use 2 1TB drives.

The now rather ancient rule of thumb on swap partition size is 1MB for every 2GB of drive space, so on a 1TB drive that would be 500MB.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

unitron, thank you for your reply. I got the partition map:


```
Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/hdc'
 #:                type name                        length   base      ( size )
 1: Apple_partition_map Apple                           63 @ 1        
 2:               Image Bootstrap 1                   4096 @ 64        (  2.0M)
 3:               Image Kernel 1                      4096 @ 4160      (  2.0M)
 4:                Ext2 Root 1                      262144 @ 8256      (128.0M)
 5:               Image Bootstrap 2                   4096 @ 270400    (  2.0M)
 6:               Image Kernel 2                      4096 @ 274496    (  2.0M)
 7:                Ext2 Root 2                      262144 @ 278592    (128.0M)
 8:                Swap Linux Swap                  262144 @ 58632256  (128.0M)
 9:                Ext2 /var                        262144 @ 671808    (128.0M)
10:                 MFS MFS application a10        1048576 @ 933952    (512.0M)
11:                 MFS MFS media a11             23353344 @ 1982528   ( 11.1G)
12:                 MFS MFS application a12        1048576 @ 25335872  (512.0M)
13:                 MFS MFS media a13             32247808 @ 26384448  ( 15.4G)
14:                 MFS MFS Application region 3      8192 @ 58894400  (  4.0M)
15:                 MFS MFS Media region 3       209532863 @ 58902592  ( 99.9G)
16:                Ext2 Hack                        131072 @ 540736    ( 64.0M)

Device block size=512, Number of Blocks=312581808 (149.1G)
DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0
```
This is from 25xtreme and whatever 25xtreme uses to expand the drive, maybe tivomad or something, I forget. Also, the superzap 2.5.2 upgrade I think adds the /hack partition, so hacks don't get deleted during upgrades.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

emuman100 said:


> unitron, thank you for your reply. I got the partition map:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It appears you are not using all 160GB, so I suppose whatever you used to expand that added the 3rd MFS pair didn't speak LBA48.

You can try "Xerox"-ing that to another drive and then using copykern to patch the kernal and see if it breaks anything or not and if it does the source drive is still the same.

Do you have shows on there that need saving?


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

25xtreme ISO doesn't speak lba48, it was made long ago, and the superzap 2.5.2 upgrade I applied via the serial port. It didn't utilize the whole drive and at the time I thought it would. I could backup the shows over the network, but I'd like to save all my season passes and everything else that have been set. Is there a way to copy everything to the new drive like you said, expanding to the new drives full capacity (1TB), and using copykern to replace the kernel?


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Would it be possible to use winmfs here using mfscopy to copy the drive to another and mfsadd to expand the MFS media partition to the rest of the drive and just relocate that /hack partition? I did the same thing on my Tivo HD with good results, except there was no /hack partition. Then, I can use copykern to patch the kernel on the new drive to make it LBA48 aware?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

emuman100 said:


> Would it be possible to use winmfs here using mfscopy to copy the drive to another and mfsadd to expand the MFS media partition to the rest of the drive and just relocate that /hack partition? I did the same thing on my Tivo HD with good results, except there was no /hack partition. Then, I can use copykern to patch the kernel on the new drive to make it LBA48 aware?


You might try MFSTools 3.2 copy command with -ai switch and see if it handles the hack partition okay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I'll give that a try. I'm in the process of compiling it for OSX but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

emuman100 said:


> I'll give that a try. I'm in the process of compiling it for OSX but I'm not having much luck.


Have you tried the ISO image to see if it boots and works in your Mac

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I tried it on my laptop, but it's only 32 bit so it did not boot. Once I get a free usb stick, I'll try booting.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

emuman100 said:


> I tried it on my laptop, but it's only 32 bit so it did not boot. Once I get a free usb stick, I'll try booting.


When you do get it to boot, the command for your copy would be "mfscopy -ai /dev/sdX /dev/sdY"


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thank you!! I will let you know.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Before I continue, I should note that the kernel is not lba48 aware. It started as a blank hard drive with 25xtreme (remember that?) and superzap's 2.5.2 update. It has not been updated since then (3.5d is not in the database). Before I do that, I'll need to install an lba48 aware kernel. Does anyone have any series1 kernels that are lba48 aware?


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a much better understanding of this. Please correct me if I'm wrong. To use a 1TB drive in a S1 DirecTiVo, you'll need an lba48 kernel. They can be found here. These kernels are not only patched for lba48 support, but have other features, like using a larger swap partition if it's patched.

Apparently for Series 1 units, the swap partition needed to be sized accordingly (I believe unitron mentions 1/2 in MB of the GB size of the drive, so for 1TB, the swap partition should be 512mb). To support a 512MB swap partition, use the -s option in tpip to write a version 1 swap header to the swap partition. So, with 1TB drive, you can use tpip to backup your existing kernel, write the patched kernel, and write the version 1 swap header to the 512MB swap partition.

So, I'll use mfsadd in MFSTools 3.2 to copy the contents and resize the swap partition to 500MB. Using the -ai option should keep the /hack partition.

I believe this would be the best way to proceed. If anyone sees any errors with this, please let me know. I'm still in the process of tracking down a PATA to SATA adapter with a Marvell chipset.


----------

